# 2004 Toyota Camry Blower Noise ?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds to me like you have a bushing in the fan motor, going out.

Only real fix is to install a replacement.


What happens is, the fan starts out slow, squealing, but builds up speed, then finally gets up to speed and quietens to a low noise that is hard to hear over the rushing air.


Chilton's might tell you if there is another fan, but I doubt that there is one.


ED


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> Sounds to me like you have a bushing in the fan motor, going out.
> 
> Only real fix is to install a replacement.
> 
> ...



Thank You.
Does this fan actually run even if I haven't turned on the AC or Heater? It's an automatic climate control system where I can set the desired temperature.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The term automatic ckimate control, sounds to me like it runs and controls the cabin temperature.

I would be consulting either a repair manual, or an owners manual for this car, or a Toyota specialist online, I think that there is a forum dedicated to almost every make of car, just need to search to see.

I based my thoughts on years of experience with " Whats-a-matta-u."

With vehicles, I have seen very similar symptoms on other makes and models.



ED


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it possible you're hearing wheel bearing? 

Toyotanation has a camry forum section with many mechanics and camry enthusiasts. More heads to think about your problem.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

if the car is not moving and you run the fan, do you hear the noise? if not then your fan is ok, problem is elsewhere (bad wheel bearing?)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I missed that part of the OP, Yes if this occurs only when moving, it ain't the fan.

Jack up each wheel, and try turning the wheels by hand, on the drive wheels, have the transmission in neutral.

Could be wheel bearings, or a dragging disc brake pad, and wearing out the rotor.

Even a loose fender liner could be dragging on a tire.

Another poster had a loose front air dam a few days ago and mistook it for dragging disc brakes.


ED


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

My mechanic can't find it. He checked the wheel bearings and no problem there. He did say something about moving the heat shield a bit. The noise is kind of annoying as up until this the cabin has been really quiet while driving. My mechanic has been in the business for a long time, is ASE certified, and as honest as they come. I'm at a loss as to where to take it for more diagnostics......I'm sure a Toyota would be very expensive with no guarantee of a solution.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's a long shot.

Is the vehicle equipped with a Hydro-Boost Power Assist System.?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

ron45 said:


> Here's a long shot.
> 
> Is the vehicle equipped with a Hydro-Boost Power Assist System.?


I don't know what that is but I don't think so....don't recall any info in the owner's manual.
I found mycarmakesnoises.com site that has different car problem sounds that you can play and listen to. The sound I am hearing most resembles an exhaust leak sound. I'm going to have that checked out.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Since the noise varies with engine RPM it sounds more like a belt tensioner or idler pulley bearing going off. As several have noted blower fan speed does not vary with engine RPM so that can be excluded.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

It turned out to be the flex pipe.


----------

